
Take Gitlab to the command line with GLab, an open-source Gitlab CLI tool - profclems
https://github.com/profclems/glab
======
mosselman
Hosted on github. Ah the irony. Feels like a missed opportunity.

On another note no have been using the GitHub cli client and it is great to be
able to quickly create a PR from where I did the last push.

~~~
akerro
I maintain a bunch of docker images that are purposed to run on gitlab ci,
they are obviously hosted on github because only github has push-event
integrations with docker hub.

I make a push, docker hub builds and publishes the image, the image is only
pulled by gitlab ci.

Gitlab is great, but it lacks many popular integrations that must come from
not-gitlab.

~~~
Already__Taken
I imagine that's an oversight of sorts because you could just build the images
on gitlab too.

~~~
akerro
There are ways, but:

1\. I need to run gitlab ci myself on my host(s)

2\. My host must be logged in to docker hub

3\. Gitlab CI must run as privileged container

4\. There are more hacks required to let gitlabci build the image and push as
me.

on github you just authorize docker-hub to get webhooks from github, and
that's it, it does the rest itself.

------
xvilka
There is also just "lab"[1].

[1] [https://github.com/zaquestion/lab](https://github.com/zaquestion/lab)

~~~
_ix
lab is great! The CI view in the cli felt kind of magical at the time. I was
in an organization that was bizarrely using both GitHub ant GitLab, and
lab+hub really helped make sense of things until we finally migrated to
GitLab. Using GitHub exclusively at the new job has me really missing GitLab
CI when working the GitHub actions :(

~~~
xvilka
The biggest missing feature in GitHub for me is "Merge when green". I wonder
why they didn't add this yet.

------
pabs3
Lots of other options for gitlab CLIs:

[https://about.gitlab.com/partners/#cli-
clients](https://about.gitlab.com/partners/#cli-clients)

------
ianbooker
My new hobby is installing vanilla Gitlab CE on a vanilla server and waiting
until it crashes the whole thing. Takes something between 8 to 36 hours.

The server is completely gone, no ping, no ssh. It takes frantic remote power
button pushes to even turn it off.

Afterwards I reconfigure various config lines and repeat.

~~~
Jugurtha
I have somewhat similar experience. I have 16GB of RAM, 12 CPU.

You can reduce the number of unicorn workers in `config/gitlab.rb`.

~~~
ianbooker
That was a theory I had: That Unicorn leaks and that Unicorn Killer is not
killing any of the workers, since it does so all 160 requests and there are no
request happening at the moment.

Then I saw the new installation uses Puma ;)

~~~
joshlambert
Hi, GitLab product manager here. I'm sorry that we haven't provided a good
experience. We try really hard to make sure GitLab deployments "just work",
and clearly it does not for either of you.

Both Puma and Unicorn should be killed after they exceed a certain size to
avoid this situation from happening. It's possible either this is not working
in some situations/configurations, or there is a leak elsewhere although this
is the first time I have heard reports of this.

What configuration is being changed from the defaults? Alternatively if you
could open an issue with any additional detail we will try to figure out what
is happening and fix it: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-
gitlab/-/issues](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-gitlab/-/issues)

------
kashyapc
Similar:

FWIW, a colleague at Red Hat recently began this upstream project, Bichon[1],
to manage Git Lab merge requests from the shell:

 _" Bichon provides a terminal based user interface for reviewing GitLab merge
requests. As well as an efficient keyboard based interaction model, it will
allow for off-line code review caching information until reconnected to the
network."_

    
    
            - - -
    

The interface is loosely modeled after the `mutt` email client; but it's a
ground-up implementation.

From what I learned (from a test spin; I'm a long-time `mutt` user myself),
Bichon is not aiming to build a custom terminal-only workflow: it is mainly
aims to provide an alternative to web UI. IOW, it's _not_ an
either/or—command-line and Web UI are supposed to play well together.

[1] [https://gitlab.com/bichon-project/bichon/](https://gitlab.com/bichon-
project/bichon/)

------
StavrosK
I tried this, and it seems very useful, but there's no documentation and the
CLI help command doesn't work. Why make a tool and then not tell anyone how to
use it? It's frustrating. No combination of `glab help command` or `glab
command --help` works.

~~~
lelandbatey
If you want a CLI tool for Gitlab, the tool called 'lab' has existed for years
and _does_ have full featured help commands, as well as a ton of other
features (like live views of CI jobs in your terminal). I recommend 'lab' very
highly!

[https://github.com/zaquestion/lab](https://github.com/zaquestion/lab)

~~~
StavrosK
I downloaded it earlier, it's great! I'm going to use that, thanks.

------
captaindiego
Is there something similar out there for interacting with jira issues on the
command line?

~~~
keotuk
go-jira [1] is quite useful for avoiding Atlassian's UI.

[1]: [https://github.com/go-jira/jira](https://github.com/go-jira/jira)

~~~
mdaniel
Also installable via "brew install go-jira"

------
chenzhekl
For anyone interested, there‘s a similar CLI for GitHub:
[https://github.com/cli/cli](https://github.com/cli/cli)

~~~
ktpsns
Actually it's quite a shame for the Gitlab team that they don't offer a
similar official CLI. The gitlab software is high quality in general, and
obviously it's doable by a third party to implement such a tool.

~~~
_ix
I’m not so sure I’d call this shameful. The official GitHub cli is a fairly
new offering and still in beta...

------
phikai
As a GitLab team membmer, this is really awesome to see! A GitLab CLI is
something I'd love to have officially at GitLab. Feel free to contribute to
the discussion and help up vote the idea here
[https://gitlab.com/groups/gitlab-
org/-/epics/3324](https://gitlab.com/groups/gitlab-org/-/epics/3324)

~~~
dfee
Alternate perspective: your trying to assess demand for a feature you’re
curious about building, but the community already spoke. That’s a much
stronger signal than people responding to your feature-vote thread.

------
m3kw9
A CLI for a wrapper of a CLI.

------
techntoke
Anyone else switched entirely to Tekton or another CI/CD platform because
GitLab feels like a bloated monolith and too centralized at this point?

~~~
stevekemp
Gitlab has been "concentrating on performance" for literally years at this
point. Their evangalists always point at open bugs, and show progress every
time a new release is made, and yet I can't recommend it.

I wish I could use gitlab more, because I loved their runner-system. Nice and
useful, and some of their integrated systems are really nice (such as the
container registry). But at the same time so much stuff has been bolted on,
seemingly in a hurry, that it's hard to recommend unless you're a masochist.

On the plus side of course Gitlab, and source hut, as well as the other
lighter-weight systems do provide pressure to Github - so even if I don't use
them again their existance is useful.

------
jchw
Ah nice, I’ve always sort of wondered why this did not exist. It would
probably be wise for Gitlab to officially support something like this.

------
jjgreen

        curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/profclems/glab/trunk/scripts/quick_install.sh | sudo bash
    

Well if Rust does it, then it must be just fine ...

